
React team drops Slack for Discord chat instead - drudru11
https://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2015/10/19/reactiflux-is-moving-to-discord.html
======
cjbprime
Technically, Slack dropped the React team. :)

("Slack decided we were too big and disabled invites.")

~~~
drudru11
Yeah, I guess both are true :-)

